Give me some JavaScript projects/webapp ideas. You can share your projects too - udb
======
daliusd
I'm not sure what you will do with those ideas but here some:

* Board games: reversi, go, [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nine_Men%27s_Morris](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nine_Men%27s_Morris), there are many checkboard games. You can make AI or allow play two players each against another.

* Simple adventure game. Story is always important. Read some SF book and make game out of it.

* Make page where user can drag-and-drop (or upload) photo and add silly hat(s) to people in that photo.

* Make app to learn English words. e.g. user is shown word in his native language and 4 English options are shown. User must select correct one. Or show English word and 4 pictures and user must select correct one.

* Make math learning game.

* Hangman game

* Make app that takes input from camera and uploads to imgur.com. Make it without your own server! I'm not even sure if that's possible but I believe that's possible.

* Upload whatever you did to Mozilla Marketplace for Firefox OS.

Wanna do something together?

EDIT Here is something I do for fun:

[http://discount.sandbox.lt](http://discount.sandbox.lt)

I have more apps like this. It takes 2 hours to write something like this, you
learn something, and make something slightly useful actually (in this case I
have noticed that Firefox markerplace does not have discount calculator with
slider - I don't even have Firefox OS phone:)).

~~~
malandrew
Board Game Idea: WebRTC Settlers of Catan

------
solaris__
An online Javascript beautifier that not only beautifies the code but also
replaces short variable names in minimal versions of the files with longer and
meaningful names. The new names do not need to be related to the purpose of
the code, it is just good the have readable and long variable names.

------
DonGateley
If with JavaScript you can apply a user controlled process (DSP) to all audio
emanating from the browser then I've got an important project/webapp for
someone who knows how.

Gotta wonder, however, why on earth I would share more than that publicly if I
wanted to earn anything from it.

~~~
wturner
Why can't you just use the web audio api for this? Are you looking for someone
to actually write DSP algorithms for you or are you just looking for someone
to tack on audio effects to the audio output of a browser? If all you want is
the latter its actually pretty much 'built in' now.

~~~
DonGateley
I've done the DSP work at a high level using Matlab. What I want is to be able
to deploy it in the browser, using the FFTW library on the host system, such
that whatever audio is emanating from the browser due to an open page, like a
music or movie player, is is passed through my DSP filter (which also has an
interactive control panel) before being sent to the underlying system's audio
sink.

I'm a DSP guy and completely naive relative to web programming. Does this
sound like something for which the web audio api is appropriate?

The most obvious deployment to me would be a plugin, assuming one can access
the outgoing audio stream, but that would not, of course, be browser agnostic.

~~~
mankash666
Do you use a constant N in your N-point FFT? What is the N value?

I can do the FFT implementation in javascript. You have to figure out how to
pass audio samples (Raw PCM?) to it.

~~~
DonGateley
Yes, constant. For the most important feature it would require two 1k point
FFT's and two 1k point IFFT's (possibly reducible to 512 pt) every 22 useconds
and for an extended feature, 4k. I don't think Javascript is up to that which
is why I mentioned somehow making calls to the native coded FFTW routines. If
that can be done from Javscript there should be no problem.

It's actually filtering of the browser's output audio samples that remains a
total mystery to me. I'm not sure that even can be done which is why I brought
it up.

------
krapp
here's a rudimentary threaded forum I hacked together to use with firebase:
[http://jsfiddle.net/LcXQU/](http://jsfiddle.net/LcXQU/) feel free to play
around with it.

------
poissonpie
Can't go wrong with a little todo list with angular and firebase.

I recently made a silly little Halloween game
[http://clickortre.at](http://clickortre.at) with angularjs.

------
wanghq
Check a simple single page app I built last week:
[http://www.tweetsmachine.com](http://www.tweetsmachine.com)

"Track all tweets relating to one event at a time"

------
calbear81
A temporary spreadsheet like notepad.cc does for writing. I'm always opening
excel spreadsheets to use for making simple lists or tables and would rather
do it in the browser.

~~~
err4nt
Have you tried Evernote for this?

You can create to-do lists with checkable boxes, they have a web interface you
could use for inputting, but then once it's written it's available through the
browser anywhere, or on your computer or mobile device through the Evernote
app. I use this all the time for grocery lists because I can input it on a
keyboard much more comfortably, but then I always _just have it_ with me.

~~~
calbear81
I actually use it for a wide variety of tasks that I think are better suited
for spreadsheets including:

\- data tables \- anything that requires some simple calculations \- anything
that could use cross-referencing cells, etc.

------
sharemywin
icon/sprite editor.

~~~
daliusd
This one is quite cool. Googling revealed that something like that exists:
[http://usuaris.tinet.cat/mark/sprite-
editor/](http://usuaris.tinet.cat/mark/sprite-editor/)

